
Tableau Prep (Project Maestro) is here: Redefining your data prep experience - danso
https://www.tableau.com/about/blog/2018/3/tableau-prep-project-maestro-here-redefining-your-data-prep-experience-84620
======
dgudkov
Tableau has reached its peak in terms of product development, just like MS
Word has. It's a mature, feature rich tool, but it has nowhere to grow
substantially as a product anymore. Some new bells and whistles here and there
will be added of course, but nothing game changing. I wonder if they will
redirect their R&D focus on data prep now.

